# Opinions on ViaAqua, ProHeat, Cascade, and Penn Plex heaters?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I'm looking for 3-5 heaters every two weeks for my breeding adventure(s). I've narrowed down my choices to:

Via-Aqua
Pro Heat
Cascade
Guardian heaters by Penn Plex

I know that they aren't Hagen or Hydors, but they are what I can afford and are submersible. What do you guys think about them? Finding reviews on heaters is pretty hard on the cheaper ones. These can all be found on Kensfish website.

Thanks

*I do not care about your Rena, Hydor, Eheim, etc heaters. I only care about what I have listed.*

Hopefully people can read here......unlike other places


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Bump.

Not sure how that was rude. Just saying I honestly don't care about equipment I didn't ask about. If I did, I would have asked.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I have a ViaAqua, 200w in my sump and it does a very very good job of keeping the tank at 82 when the remote thermostat is set at 84, -2 degrees is fine by me. I have the titanium viaAqua.

never used the other ones and well you got what you asked for.

IMO it wasnt rude, you did your homework on what you wanted now you are trying to get end user feedback on those 4, whats rude about that? nothing.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

WhiteDevil said:


> I have a ViaAqua, 200w in my sump and it does a very very good job of keeping the tank at 82 when the remote thermostat is set at 84, -2 degrees is fine by me. I have the titanium viaAqua.
> 
> never used the other ones and well you got what you asked for.


BAM! Thank you! That's all I wanted was some personal experience on what I asked for, not how Marinelands are good or Eheims are better.

How long have you had it? Couple months at least?

Accuracy doesn't bother me as much as failure does. Most of my heaters are pretty far off but work darn well. I'll take consistency over accuracy. I've just never used these brands and figured SOMEONE out there has. For the price I'm surprised they aren't more popular.

Again, thank you very much Mr. WhiteDevil. :slywink:


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

WhiteDevil said:


> IMO it wasnt rude, you did your homework on what you wanted now you are trying to get end user feedback on those 4, whats rude about that? nothing.


I edited out the rude part, but thanks for your concern.


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Burks said:


> I know that they aren't Hagen or Hydors, but they are what I can afford and are submersible.


Not to derail your thread, but if its any consolation, I have a hydor elite 50w in my shrimp tank that is just TERRIBLE. It has no temperature scale on the dial, I turn it all the way up and it heats the tank to 76 degrees.

Edit: correction, it is a hagen.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

After having numerous heaters of various price points die on me recently, I picked up a Penn Plax Cascade 75w for my 15, as it was the cheapest thing at my LFS.

I'm no fan of Penn Plax products, but this heater seems just as nice as any other glass submersible out there. It heats the water just fine.


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

Of the ones you listed the Via-Aqua is by far the best. Both the steel and titanium are far superior to the others listed. Also,the hydor (non inline or undergravel) heaters are normally cheaper than Via-Aqua's. But, between a glass hydor and the metal Via-Aqua, I would probably go with the Via-Aqua anyway.


----------



## nixer (Jan 13, 2010)

Minsc said:


> After having numerous heaters of various price points die on me recently, I picked up a Penn Plax Cascade 75w for my 15, as it was the cheapest thing at my LFS.
> 
> I'm no fan of Penn Plax products, but this heater seems just as nice as any other glass submersible out there. It heats the water just fine.


ive had atleast 4 cascade heaters fail under 1 year.
id never buy another one. im sticking with hydors


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

That is a little unsettling
If/when mine fails, I'll update here. Hopefully that never happens.

I do love my hydor inlines, but they just aren't applicable to every tank, and they cost a pretty penny.


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

Minsc said:


> I do love my hydor inlines, but they just aren't applicable to every tank, and they cost a pretty penny.


The glass submersible hydor's are decent as well. They are about the same price as cascades and other cheaper submersible heaters.


----------

